# calculating take home pay



## Curleysue (12 Sep 2012)

Hi 

can anyone help with working out net take home pay. 

my husband has just got a job with the public sector he will be earning €26150.28 pa. I am currently out of work so can only assume he can use my take credits. 
Has anyone got a formula on how to work out take home pay? 

Thanks


----------



## GDUFFY (12 Sep 2012)

GROSS  PAY    26,150.27

tax                    280.17
Employee prsi      782.08
USC                1,149.32

NET PAY         23,938.70     /   52   =   460.36


Quick calc. open to correction .


----------



## Threadser (12 Sep 2012)

Pension Levy and pension related deductions will also come out of that figure. I am not sure of the %s  on this but it will reduce the NET pay even further I'm afraid.


----------



## GDUFFY (12 Sep 2012)

"public sector"

Sorry missed this .


----------



## Curleysue (12 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Is there any where I can find out the %s of the pension levy and pension related deductions?

Thanks agaion for all your help


----------



## Threadser (12 Sep 2012)

The pension levy is 7.5%. The pension related deductions depend on what section of the public service you are working. In Education it is 6.5%. This means that 14% of salary is paid towards pension. The relevant payroll section of whichever Department your husband will be working should have this information.


----------



## JohnJay (12 Sep 2012)

this calculator [broken link removed] is usually fairly close to the mark


----------



## deadlyduck (13 Sep 2012)

Try my spreadsheet [either the Excel 2003 or 2007 version- 2007 is best]. It's at the following address:

http://taxcalc.eu/monthlyss

It handles both private and public sector employments and should (I think) automatically deduct the correct public sector pension charges. Leave a message here or PM me if you need a hand with it.


----------

